# Transfer Files from a os 9.2 to os X



## pgavinski (May 27, 2006)

Hey I'm looking for the most efficent way to transfer files from a iMac G3 os 9.2 to a new intel iMac os X.

Please point me in the right direction on this one.

I've tried firewire and holding T...(the firewire screensaver comes up on the old computer) but the disc is never found on the nem computer....than the new iMac tells me the old computer has to have mac os x for this to work

I've tried putting a black cd-r into the old iMac to burn the files.....and it spewws out the cd after trying to read it

I've tried setting the computers up on a hardwired ethernet connection but I am having trouble getting the old iMac to be connected to the high speed internet. and IF I were to get this to work I assume I would have the problem of getting the ip address on the old mac. 

I havn't tried using a usb thumb drive but will end up using this method if all else fails

Please point me in the right direction. Thanks

-Using Cable High Speed internet from Charter


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, i would use the e-net way. you don't even need internet to do it either. just take a cat-5 cable and plug one end into the new mac, and one to the old mac. now manually set both imac's ip address ( ie 10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.2, with same subset mask) turn file sharing on on the old imac. control-click on the hard drive, select sharing and set it so that evenyone can have read/write. now on the new imac, select the menu go>connect to server... and type in the ip you gave the old imac. it should put the hard drive of the old one on the desktop and now you can copy the files you need.


----------

